# Dillon lake



## Juan More Fish

Im thinking about going to Dillion Lake, Just wondering what kind of fish can i expect to catch?


----------



## norseangler

Lots of largemouth in the 12-15" range, crappies, loads of bluegill and green sunfish, channel cats (one of the best channel cat lakes in SE Ohio), wipers (they're growing fast), occasional flathead, lots of carp. They stock saugeye, but most go through the dam and set up shop in the lower Licking and in the Muskingum.


----------



## fatphil1

dnavarroj said:


> Im thinking about going to Dillion Lake, Just wondering what kind of fish can i expect to catch?


Crappie and bass on the spill way side of the dam
Crappie, bass, blue gill and whipers on the face of the dam


----------



## GABO

there are no fish below the spillway. 1/4 oz jig btw










GABO


----------



## jwebb

Wow that's impressive. Nice grab Gabo.


----------

